# Living in Beijing on a budget of 6000rmb per month



## fenixsan (Mar 11, 2014)

Hello,

I've been offered a job in Beijing earning 6000rmb per month. I realise this is not a lot of money and that I could get a better paying job, but the hours are extremely low (only 14 hours per week) and as my main purpose of going to China is to spend 12 months learning to speak Mandarin the free time this job would afford me is very appealing.

I'm just wondering, taking into account accomodation is already paid for, what kind of life can I expect on 6000rmb in Beijing? Am I going to have enough to eat and buy supplies and then not much else? Or will I have enough for all the living essentials plus a bit of eating out and exploring Beijing and surrounding areas?

I'm not a person that likes fancy western style living and expensive things. Here at home I do all my own cooking I rarely eat out, I shop at local markets not chain supermarkets, I wear my clothes until they have holes in them not just buy new stuff everytime I get sick of something, basically I try to live cheaply whether it's necessary or not so I can spend money on classes to learn something new or flights/trains/busses to somewhere I've never been before to explore. I think this will buffer me from some of the culture shock westerners that are used to getting what they want when they want it complain about when moving to China. And I have travelled China as a tourist so I'm under no false illusions of being placed in a fancy new apartment in a new part of town.

Basically I'm just after some general information about what kind of life style I can afford on that budget so I know whether I'm going to be living on a day to day budget and getting extremely low on cash before each pay day, or whether I will be able to go about my daily life without having to worry too much about not being able to afford food towards the end of the month.

Many thanks

Fenix


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

You can surely live on 6000RMB if utilities and housing is paid. Just drink your alcohol on happy hours or for the store.


----------



## blackantt (Jun 2, 2014)

of course, you can do it. as far as I know, in Peking the accomadation is expensive. so you should find a partner to share a house. I mean someone has rent a big house,then he will rent out one of rooms. you live with the local. I guess it should be between 100$ and 250$. then cook by yourself. use the rest of your salary. what a pity ! you don't come to my hometown,xi'an. otherwise I can help you and also we can exchange languages. if you like, I will give you some language stuff. blackantt # g m a i l.c o m without space.


----------



## GultMedia (Jun 2, 2014)

If accommodations have already been paid for then you're set. It seems you're pretty frugal, which means you'll probably avoid taxis, the other thing that will eat into your budget. However, are you paying for Chinese classes out of that 6k rmb/mo? If you take quality classes at a place like TsingHua or BeiDa, those are not cheap. You can also find decent tutors for around 100 rmb/hr, but I personally think you learn better in classes.

The good news is you can always find a job as an english tutor to earn an extra few hundred rmb a week to help pad your budget if you find the tuition is eating too much into your budget.

cheers
-C


----------



## philippz (Jul 7, 2014)

Yes, 6000 rmb is definitely possible to live on if your accommodation is covered. You should eat at the normal Chinese restaurants and don't go to the expensive places too often. And you should ask if electricity/gas/heating is included or if you have to pay extra each month.


----------

